# YouTube-HD-Videos optimieren



## Wannseesprinter (9. Juli 2009)

Hoi,

da ich einige Videos vom Spiel Gothic 3 mit dem Programm Fraps schon abgedreht habe, finde ich es äußerst praktisch, ein paar treffende oder packende Videos bei YouTube hochzuladen, um anderen einen Einblick zu gewähren.

Da es jetzt die Option gibt, auch Videos in High Definition auf den YT-Server zu werfen und später auch als solche anzeigen zu lassen, ist der Reiz natürlich umso größer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt die eigentlich Hauptfrage:

Welche Optionen eignen sich bestenfalls zum Einbinden bei YouTube? Einen kleinen Anstoß bekommt ihr *hier*. Dort werden einige Fragen beantwortet, nur nicht alle.

Ich habe es bereits mit folgenden Optionen bei Super probiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kommen mir die Videos noch stark verpixelt vor. Ein Beispiel habt ihr bei diesem Video (Klick für HD):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPhJxj5cdzk

Dieses Video habe ich mit Fraps mit der Option "Full Size" bei "Movie" und 25 fps aufgenommen.

Ich wäre euch für hilfreiche Antworten sehr dankbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

Ein sehr interessanter Thread. 
Ich habe auch schon ein paar Video mit Fraps aufgenommen.
Aber bisher habe ich sie immer mit VirtualDub geschnitten und nachbearbeitet.
Allerdings ging es mir bisher auch noch nicht ums Uploaden bei Youtube.

Hast du schon mal VirtualDub getestet?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mit VirtualDub vor ewiger Zeit mal gearbeitet; ist also nicht mehr all zu viel an mir kleben geblieben 

Erwähnenswert auch, dass YouTube trotz, dass die Videos schon in den konformen Einstellungen vorliegen, nochmals in der Qualität komprimiert. Heißt: Liegt das Video in halbwegs angenehmer Qualität auf meiner Festplatte, greift sich YouTube dies und regelt die Schärfe nochmals um einiges herunter.

Das auf meiner Platte vorhandene Video offenbart die Schriften unten in der Leiste (siehe oben genanntes Video). Bei dem YouTube-Video fällt es mir persönlich schwer, die Schrift in der Leiste zu erkennen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Juli 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Leider kommen mir die Videos noch stark verpixelt vor. Ein Beispiel habt ihr bei diesem Video (Klick für HD):



Warum bindest du das Video nicht via  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPhJxj5cdzk  ein.

Dann muss man nicht extra Klicken.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPhJxj5cdzk


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis  Diese Art der Einbindung war mir bisher nicht bekannt.

Nur wie bekomme ich jetzt den Pixelbrei bei YouTube minimiert? Um es nochmals schwarz auf weiß erscheinen zu lassen:

Die Videos sind in HD-Qualität auf der Festplatte vorhanden und auch nach den Bestimmungen von YouTube umgewandelt. Wird das Video hochgeladen, erscheint das Video zwar als HD, nur wird die Qualität seitens YouTube nochmals herunter geschraubt, was ich persönlich sehr eigenartig finde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2009)

das liegt doch daran das youtube, die videofiles in .flv dateien umwandelt wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Juli 2009)

Die SD-Videos (normale Auflösung) werden ins .flv-Format umgewandelt, Videos in HD als .mp4, soweit ich das von YouTube recht verstanden habe.

Noch verstehe ich diese "Umwandlungspolitik" von YouTube nicht nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2009)

vllt wandeln sie es ab einer bestimmten dateigröße erst um? (also drehen die quali runter)


----------



## el barto (10. Juli 2009)

Kannst du sie dann nicht auch als mp4 hochladen, damit Youtube es nicht mehr umwandelt und du wirklich die Qualität (in mp4) hast die du hochgeladen hast. 

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir SUPER jetzt auch mal angeguckt, aber wie kriege ich denn da jetzt mein Videofile eingelesen und wo drücke ich zum Umwandeln drauf?


----------



## el barto (10. Juli 2009)

Rechtsklick im unterem Fenster -> Add Multimedia File (oder so ähnlich ) -> Datei auswählen und auf Encode

mfg el barto


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Juli 2009)

Oder per drag 'n drop.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

Habe ich auch schon rausgefunden, aber danke. 
Das Programm ist ja grottenlangsam und nutzt nur einen Kern. 
Dauert ja ewig.


----------



## aurionkratos (10. Juli 2009)

Es setzt halt intern auf ffmpeg und MEncoder, und diese unterstützen unter Windows afaik nur einen Kern. Hat nix mit dem Programm zu tun.


----------



## el barto (10. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ist das eine bessere Alternative: 

XMedia Recode 

finde die Oberfläche zumindest etwas eingängiger, ob es schneller ist kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich Super nicht nutze.

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Es setzt halt intern auf ffmpeg und MEncoder, und diese unterstützen unter Windows afaik nur einen Kern. Hat nix mit dem Programm zu tun.


 
CloneDVD Mobile nuntzt auch den MEncoder und da laufen alle vier Kerne.

Danke, ich teste das Programm mal.


----------



## el barto (10. Juli 2009)

Ist Youtube auf bestimmte Formate angewiesen? Muss es avi sein?

mfg el barto

edit: Laut Youtube HP: 


> Codec H.264, MPEG-2 oder MPEG-4 werden bevorzugt.


aber es müssen die nicht sein? Wird doch eh umgewandelt (mit entsprechendem Qualitätsverlust)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Ist Youtube auf bestimmte Formate angewiesen? Muss es avi sein?
> 
> mfg el barto


 
Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt für Youtube gedacht, aber ab und wann mal ein Video von Fraps speichern ist nicht schlecht, aber Fraps benutzt einen eigenen Codec und ohne Fraps spielt das keiner ab, deshalb umwandeln und da auch gleich mal etwas mit der Auflösung runter, spart Platz.

Dein Programm ist aber cool, deutlich schneller als SUPER, obwohl es auch nur einen Kern nutzt.
Da sieht man mal wieder, was es für Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## el barto (10. Juli 2009)

Was mich an Super stört, dass es oft einfach nicht konvertieren kann und fehler ausspuckt. 

und natürlich ist es für Youtube gedacht, weil es sonst ja Off Topic wäre 

mfg el barto und nacht


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo^^

mal ne umgekehrte Frage: ich kann Videos von Youtube nicht in HD downloaden, oder? kommt bei mit mitAudials One immer nur Standartqualität....


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo^^
> 
> mal ne umgekehrte Frage: ich kann Videos von Youtube nicht in HD downloaden, oder? kommt bei mit mitAudials One immer nur Standartqualität....


 
Da bin ich jetzt auf der Spur, da ich noch nie das Verlangen hatte Videos von Youtube zu ziehen. 

Hier jetzt endlich mal die Videos von Fuel.
Schaut mal rein....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAxZusAdNkM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik1mv_rxsV8

Wer sieht jetzt einen Unterschied von null AA/AF und voll AA/AF?


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Juli 2009)

schade... naja, vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand anders etwas...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> schade... naja, vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand anders etwas...


 
Versuch doch mal das Programm hier.


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. Juli 2009)

Ein kleiner Tipp noch. Ist ein Youtube Video in HD, gebt nach der URL einfach "&fmt=22" ein (ohne "). Dann veringert es den Pixelbrei noch etwas.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Programm ist ja grottenlangsam und nutzt nur einen Kern.



Leider nicht ganz richtig. Sobald du zum Beispiel den H.264-Codec nutzt, werden automatisch alle CPU-Kerne beansprucht. Nicht jeder Video- bzw. Audiocodec unterstützt mehr als einen Kern. Siehe meine Einstellungen im Eingangspost. So eingestellt, wandelt dir Super deine Videos mit voller CPU-Auslastung und dementsprechend kurzer Zeit um. 

Den H.264 solltet ihr unbedingt in Verbindung mit der passenden Bitrate und Bildern/Sekunde, wenn ihr Videos bei YouTube in HD hochladen möchtet. Der DivX-Codec scheint diese Funktion noch nicht zu beherrschen, sodass die Videos "zermatscht" aussehen.



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Es setzt halt intern auf ffmpeg und MEncoder, und diese unterstützen unter Windows afaik nur einen Kern. Hat nix mit dem Programm zu tun.



Der MEncoder unterstützt zweifelsohne mehrere CPU-Kerne. Außerdem kommt dieser Encoder bestens mit HD-Codecs wie dem H.264 zurecht, als der FFmpeg, welcher nur eingeschränkte Optionen zur Verfügung hat. Der FFmpeg-Encoder sollte allerdings auch in der Lage sein, die Arbeit auf mehrere Kerne zu verteilen.



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo^^
> 
> mal ne umgekehrte Frage: ich kann Videos von Youtube nicht in HD downloaden, oder?



Sehr wohl. Das Programm hört auf den Namen *Video Downloadhelper *und ist eine Erweiterung für Firefox. 

Bloß stets darauf achten, dass die Videos in bestmöglicher Qualität (HQ22) heruntergeladen werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp noch. Ist ein Youtube Video in HD, gebt nach der URL einfach "&fmt=22" ein (ohne "). Dann veringert es den Pixelbrei noch etwas.



Der Klick auf den Button "HD" bei YouTube bewirkt das gleiche, was mir bei meinem Problem leider nicht weiter hilft  Trotzdem danke für die Mühe.


----------



## el barto (11. Juli 2009)

Nutze auch den VideoDownloadHelper als FF Plug in. Dazu gibt es auch noch einen Converter, den man in das Programm integrieren kann, so dass es möglich ist die HD Videos sowohl zu laden als auch gleich zu konvertieren. (wenn man sie nur läd liegen sie als mp4 vor, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist)

@ Wannseesprinterhast du mal versucht direkt als mp4 hochzuladen?

mfg el barto


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Juli 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> @ Wannseesprinterhast du mal versucht direkt als mp4 hochzuladen



Jap. Wenn ich den Container bei Super von .avi auf .mp4 umstelle, hat das Video auf der Festplatte eine Bildqualität, als würde ich es bei YouTube vom Server ansehen.


----------



## el barto (11. Juli 2009)

Wer läd denn bei der PCGH die Videos auf Youtube hoch, oder wird das überhaupt von denen gemacht? 
Wäre mal eine Idee dort mal nachzufragen, weil die Qualität der Trailer und Spielszenen ist ja auch in HD sehr gut.

Finde das Thema auch höchst interessant und da sitzen die Profis 

mfg el barto


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Juli 2009)

also, ich hab Opera und kein Firefox^^ Muss mal das von quanenslipstream ausprobieren... danke aber schonmal.


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Juli 2009)

wunderbar, klappt.  danke quanti und alle anderen.  Ihr seit die besten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> wunderbar, klappt.  danke quanti und alle anderen.  Ihr seit die besten!


 
Super, das freut einen doch. 

Das mit dem HD Codec muss ich mal testen.


Edit:
So, SUPER wieder ausgegraben, aber ich kann leider gar keine größere Auflösung einstellen. 
Höher als 480x gehts gar nicht, hab ich was vergessen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Juli 2009)

Wirklich ein interessanter Thread. 
Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, wie manche bei Youtube ihre videos so ultrascharf hinbekommen, während andere selbst in HD eher grottig aussehen.

Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn die Redakteure von PCGH da Tipps geben könnten.

Ich hänge mal noch einen Screenshot an, das ist ein Script für Greasemonkey, welches auf der Youtubeseite einen Downloadreiter hinzufügt, wo man die formate sehen kann, welche Youtube von dem entsprechenden Video anbietet. also so ähnlich wie Downloadhelper.
Irgendwie ist es ja schon komisch, weil die beste Quali eh wieder H264 und AAC ist, im Grunde müsste youtube da garnichts konvertieren, wenn man es so hochläd.


----------



## el barto (11. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn die Redakteure von PCGH da Tipps geben könnten.



Stimmt das wäre gut. Weiß wer welcher Redakteur für das hochladne zuständig ist?



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich hänge mal noch einen Screenshot an, das ist ein Script für Greasemonkey...



Hast du einen Link zu dem Script? Schaut interessant aus!



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es ja schon komisch, weil die beste Quali eh wieder H264 und AAC ist, im Grunde müsste youtube da garnichts konvertieren, wenn man es so hochläd.



Soweit ich Wannseesprinter verstanden habe ist die Quali der Videos die man selbst in mp4 umgewandelt hat, dann schon auf dem eigenem PC schlecht. Die wandelt Youtube dann nicht unbedingt mehr um, aber es nutz auch nichts weil es vorher schon schlecht ist.

mfg el barto


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Juli 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link zu dem Script? Schaut interessant aus!


Aber klar doch: YouTube Video Formats for Greasemonkey 


> Soweit ich Wannseesprinter verstanden habe ist die Quali der Videos die man selbst in mp4 umgewandelt hat, dann schon auf dem eigenem PC schlecht. Die wandelt Youtube dann nicht unbedingt mehr um, aber es nutz auch nichts weil es vorher schon schlecht ist.


Kann eigentlich nicht sein, weil die Container, also Avi, MP4 usw nichts mit der qualität zu tun haben, die wird vom Sound- bzw. Videocodec definiert.

Lediglich bei Sachen wie mpeg1 oder 2, wo codec und Container identisch sind, ist das wohl anders.
Aber ich bin kein Videoexperte und hab da auch nur Halbwissen.


----------



## el barto (11. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Link!

Wenn es aber so ist wie du beschrieben hast sollte es ja eigentlich nicht so sein wie Wannseesprinter beschrieben hat, dass  die Qualität des Videos drastisch abnimmt, wenn man es in mp4 umwandelt. Demnach müssen irgendwelche Einstellungen falsch sein. 

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber ich bin kein Videoexperte und hab da auch nur Halbwissen.


 
Dann hast du immerhin mehr Wissen als ich. Ich komme nicht mal mit SUPER klar, irgendwie macht das Programm nie das, was ich will.


----------



## el barto (11. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, SUPER wieder ausgegraben, aber ich kann leider gar keine größere Auflösung einstellen.



wenn du den Haken rechts von "Video Scale Size" reinmachst, kannst du die Auflösung frei wählen.

mfg el barto

edit: einmal auf das Kästchen klicken bewirkt mehr optionen (Size bis 1280x) und ein weitere Klick (dann erschein auch erst der Haken im Kasten) zeigt benutzerdefienierte Einstellungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> wenn du den Haken rechts von "Video Scale Size" reinmachst, kannst du die Auflösung frei wählen.
> 
> mfg el barto
> 
> edit: einmal auf das Kästchen klicken bewirkt mehr optionen (Size bis 1280x) und ein weitere Klick (dann erschein auch erst der Haken im Kasten) zeigt benutzerdefienierte Einstellungen.


 
Danke für den Tipp, hat geholfen.


----------



## midnight (11. Juli 2009)

Das Problem an der Konvertiererei ist, dass weitere Komprimiervorgänge das Ergebnis IMMER schlechter machen.

Ein Beispiel:
Wenn du ein unkomprimiertes AVI (sowas, oder zumindest sowas ähnliches produziert Fraps meine ich) nimmst und daraus ein mpeg2 (z.b. avi) machst, dann sieht das mäßig aus.
Wenn du aus dem unkomprimierten Avi ein mpeg4 (z.b. h264) machst, dann sieht das wesentlich besser aus und ist vermutlich (wenn man mit den Settings spielt) auch kleiner.
Wenn du nun aber schon ein mpeg2 hast, dann solltest du dich hüten daraus ein mpeg4 zu machen, weil es dir zu 98% ungefähr KEINEN Vorteil bietet.

so far


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Wenn du nun aber schon ein mpeg2 hast, dann solltest du dich hüten daraus ein mpeg4 zu machen, weil es dir zu 98% ungefähr KEINEN Vorteil bietet.


Abgesehen von der Größe, oder? weil MPEG2-Video ist ja riesig im Vergleich zu Mpe4-codiertem Material bei ungefähr gleicher Qualität.
Wenn die TV-Karte was digital aufnimmt, kommen da bei einem 2h film so 2-3 GB raus, dasselbe in Xvid gibt 700-800MB, ohne dass es subjektiv großartig schlechter wird. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hast du immerhin mehr Wissen als ich. Ich komme nicht mal mit SUPER klar, irgendwie macht das Programm nie das, was ich will.


Hm, SUPER hab ich mal kurz benutzt, wollte ein Stück Mpeg2-Transportstream von der TV-Karte damit recodieren und deinterlacen. kleiner wurde es zwar, aber das deinterlacing gab lauter Streifenartefakte wenn sich was bewegt hat (diese typischen Interlace-Streifen), und ich hab das nicht wegbekommen, also hab ich es dann in mpg2-TS gelassen. 

Von den ganzen Encodersettings hab ich auch kaum Ahnung, aber SUPER bietet da ja eine Reihe an Presets für Unwissende an zum Glück.


----------



## el barto (11. Juli 2009)

Demnach als gleich das Fraps-Material ind mp4 umwandeln, dass dann direkt bei Youtube hochladen ( sollte dort dann ja auch nicht mehr umgewandelt werden) und man hätte theoretisch die beste Qualität. 

Zu Super: Das macht wie ich finde oft sehr viel Murks, weshalb ich auf den XMedia recode umgestiegen bin, der irgendwie bsser funktioniert. Mehr detailoptionen hat man aber bei Super.

mfg el barto


----------



## midnight (11. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Größe, oder?



Ok, kleiner wirds dann vermutlich. Aber hübscher wirds nicht. Wenn du Pech hast, siehts dann sogar noch  ekliger aus.



el barto schrieb:


> Demnach als gleich das Fraps-Material ind mp4 umwandeln, dass dann direkt bei Youtube hochladen ( sollte dort dann ja auch nicht mehr umgewandelt werden) und man hätte theoretisch die beste Qualität.


Jap, das ist es. Gleich aus dem Rohmaterial mp4 machen. Was sind bei YouTube für Bandbreiten erlaubt?

so far


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Zu Super: Das macht wie ich finde oft sehr viel Murks, weshalb ich auf den XMedia recode umgestiegen bin, der irgendwie bsser funktioniert. Mehr detailoptionen hat man aber bei Super.
> 
> mfg el barto


 
Ich habe jetzt beide gestet und muss sagen, dass sie sich nicht wirklich großartig unterscheiden.
SUPER liefert meines Erachtens das etwas bessere Bild bei geringerer Dateigröße, dagegen ist XMedia schneller.

Aber egal wie ichs dreh und wende, SUPER und XMedia nutzen bei mir immer nur einen Kern.


----------



## el barto (11. Juli 2009)

mhm also richtig perfekt ist keins der Programme..aber ich kenne auch keine besseren Alternativen.

Hast du mal versucht was in mp4 auf Yourube zu laden?

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> mhm also richtig perfekt ist keins der Programme..aber ich kenne auch keine besseren Alternativen.
> 
> Hast du mal versucht was in mp4 auf Yourube zu laden?
> 
> mfg el barto


 
Nö, das nicht, aber ich habe jetzt ein HD Video fertig gebaut.
Müsste ich mal uploaden.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, SUPER wieder ausgegraben, aber ich kann leider gar keine größere Auflösung einstellen.
> Höher als 480x gehts gar nicht, hab ich was vergessen?



Jo, du hast wahrscheinlich den Klick auf das Kästchen bei "More" versäumt  Wenn du einmal geklickt hast erscheinen andere Auflösungen, beim zweiten Klick besteht die Möglichkeit per Hand Auflösungen einzugeben. Hatte el barto ja schon geklärt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





midnight schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Konvertiererei ist, dass weitere Komprimiervorgänge das Ergebnis IMMER schlechter machen.



Ich weiß net... Man könnte bei manchen Sachen mit "Ja" bei anderen wiederum mit "Nein" antworten. Es gibt durchaus Codecs, die dir Filmdateien so dermaßen gut umwandeln, dass die Qualität zwar irgendwo abgenommen hat (in Anbetracht der geschrumpften Dateigröße), du sie aber mit dem bloßen Auge nicht wahrnehmen kannst.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Größe, oder? weil MPEG2-Video ist ja riesig im Vergleich zu Mpe4-codiertem Material bei ungefähr gleicher Qualität.
> Wenn die TV-Karte was digital aufnimmt, kommen da bei einem 2h film so 2-3 GB raus, dasselbe in Xvid gibt 700-800MB, ohne dass es subjektiv großartig schlechter wird.



Du sprichst aus Erfahrung, was?  Ich kenne das Problem selbst von damals, als ich noch Kabelfernsehen hatte und ich an manchen Tagen meine TV-Karten zum Glühen brachte.

Unwissende...ja... Da bin ich!  Ich hänge bei einer kleiner Option, die mir der Codec zu bieten hat, ich aber keinen klaren Durchblick habe, was das Verändern dieser Einstellungen auf den Kodierungsvorgang für Auswirkungen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz davon: Das Video ist in wirklich guter Qualität vorhanden. Ihr könnt ja mal einen Direktvergleich starten. *Das Video* (klick mich, ich bin ein 28 MB schwerer Link) mit dem bei YouTube vergleichen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPhJxj5cdzk

Haltet mich für erbsenzählerisch, aber ich finde den Qualitätsverlust doch enorm.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich nicht sein, weil die Container, also Avi, MP4 usw nichts mit der qualität zu tun haben, die wird vom Sound- bzw. Videocodec definiert.



So ist es. Ich verstehe das ebenso wenig. Die Veränderung von .avi auf .mp4 hat zufolge, dass die (ich nenne sie mal so) die Refreshrate der einzelnen Pixel bei .mp4 träger erscheint, als bei .avi. Wie sich das auswirkt? Sobald eine schnelle Bewegung im Video ist, ziehen sich matschige Schlieren durch das Bild, die nur durch einen "Refresh" verschwinden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, das nicht, aber ich habe jetzt ein HD Video fertig gebaut.
> Müsste ich mal uploaden.



Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

Mein HD Video ist schon online, guck mal im Fuel Sammelthread rein, könnte ich aber auch noch mal hier verlinken. 

Leideer klappt das nicht, dass man das HD Teil gleich hier einbinden kann, man muss also das Video doppelt anklicken um es dann auf youtube zu ändern.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habs mir gerade angeschaut und du hast recht, die Datenrate beim YT-Video scheint um einiges geringer zu sein, im vollbildmodus sieht man die Unterschiede deutlich.
Vielleicht recodiert Youtube die Videos generell, um fixe Größen auf ihren Servern zu erreichen und die Größe besonders hochwertig codierter Filmdateien etwas zu drücken?

Kann sein, dass einige kommerzielle Anbieter da ne sonderregelung bekommen und ihre Filme in besserer Qualität von YT gespeichert werden. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor als hätten die großen Firmen da bei ihren Videotrailern immer die beste Quali auf Youtube, und die Streifen laden auch schneller als Filme von privaten Anbietern.

Edit:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leideer klappt das nicht, dass man das HD Teil gleich hier einbinden kann, man muss also das Video doppelt anklicken um es dann auf youtube zu ändern.


Mach es doch so und poste hier den Link, und daran hängst du ein &fmt=22 an, dann öffnet es direkt in der HD-Variante.
Beispiel: YouTube - Gothic 3 Ingame - Silden und die Gewässer

PS: Wow, zieht euch mal die Quali von dem Ice Age Trailer rein. Provater Uploader anscheinend:
YouTube - Ice Age 3 - Dawn of the Dinosaurs-FULL SCREEN EXTREME HQ

Edit2: Hab mal nach HV Video Tutorials gesucht, aber nichts Perfektes gefunden. viele Leute nutzen wohl Sony Vegas oder Adobe Premiere, aber die sind ja sehr teuer. In einem Fall wurde Virtualdub und MpegStreamClip benutzt.
Eventuell geht auch der MS Movie Maker, mann muss halt HD WMV rauslassen
Als codec benutzen die meisten H.264 720p und für sound AAC 256 oder MP3 192 aufwärts.
Bitrate sollte wohl so um die 1500 sein.


----------



## el barto (12. Juli 2009)

Das von quantenslipstream hochgeladene Video hat in meinen augen schon eine sehr viel bessere Quali als die Gothic Videos. An die Qualität des Ice Age 3 Trailers kommt es aber immer noch nicht ganz dran.


@ quantenslipstream wie waren deine Einstellungen?

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die Einstellungen von Wannseesprinter genommen.
Das Video war mit Fraps aufgenommen worden.

Man müsste mal eine sehr gute Quelle haben, Blue Ray oder so und davon dann ein Video bei youtube hochladen, dann sollte es die Quali von Ice Age haben


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Leider ist das minimal illegal...

so far


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Vielleicht recodiert Youtube die Videos generell, um fixe Größen auf ihren Servern zu erreichen und die Größe besonders hochwertig codierter Filmdateien etwas zu drücken?



So langsam dämmert's mir, dass dies eine Tatsache ist.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass einige kommerzielle Anbieter da ne sonderregelung bekommen und ihre Filme in besserer Qualität von YT gespeichert werden.



Dann aber "pfui!" zu YouTube. Ich denke, dass auch Privatleute das Bedürfnis haben, ihre Inhalte in hochwertiger Qualität anzubieten.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> PS: Wow, zieht euch mal die Quali von dem Ice Age Trailer rein. Provater Uploader anscheinend:
> YouTube - Ice Age 3 - Dawn of the Dinosaurs-FULL SCREEN EXTREME HQ



Der Trailer sieht knackscharf aus! Jetzt wüsste ich zu gerne, welche Einstellungen derjenige genommen hat, der dieses Video umgewandelt hat; ganz ab davon, welchen Konverter er nahm.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Als codec benutzen die meisten H.264 720p und für sound AAC 256 oder MP3 192 aufwärts.
> Bitrate sollte wohl so um die 1500 sein.



Ich lade gerade ein Video mit einer 1280x720 Auflösung hoch, was die kleinere HD-Auflösung 720p entspräche. Mal sehen, ob das etwas bewirkt.

Wegen der Multicore-Thematik habe ich mal ein kleines Bild angehangen. Der H.264-Codec zerrt zum Großteil  an den Leistungsreserven des Prozessors:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Interessenten von HD-Auflösungen eine kleine Tabelle, wie diese standardisiert sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit:

So, das Video wurde umgewandelt. Schaltet nur beim obersten Video den Ton bitte aus, es empfiehlt sich - sehr laut!

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0Y8EiOF3eA 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_MI3l6bxnc

Ihr seht, das untere Video (von quantenslipstream) wirkt um einiges sauberer, als meins. Ob das jetzt wirklich an der schlechteren Auflösung liegen mag?

Mit welcher Auflösung hast du das Video aufgenommen und umgewandelt, quantenslipstream?


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juli 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich lade gerade ein Video mit einer 1280x720 Auflösung hoch, was die kleinere HD-Auflösung 720p entspräche. Mal sehen, ob das etwas bewirkt.


Ach so, hast du vorher eine andere auflösung benutzt? Dann könnte es natürlich daran liegen, denn Youtube wandelt abweichende auflösungen in 1280x720 um, denke ich. 720p Norm eben.


> Wegen der Multicore-Thematik habe ich mal ein kleines Bild angehangen. Der H.264-Codec zerrt zum Großteil  an den Leistungsreserven des Prozessors:


Ja, der Codec ist anspruchsvoll, mit einem Ahtlon XP 2GHz damals konnte ich H.264 in 72ßp nicht mehr flüssig wiedergeben. Mit einem Dualcore oder einer Grafikkarte, die mithelfen kann, geht es aber. Im Grunde reicht dann ja eine 30 EUR CPU und eine 30 EUR Graka, es müssen nur die richtigen sein. 

Das Encodieren ist natürlich nochmal aufwendiger, dafür wird das Ergebnis halt klein und optisch gut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2009)

hmm ist hd-ready nicht 13xx x 720? o.O


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Leider ist das minimal illegal...
> 
> so far


 
Schon klar, war aber nur ein Hinweis, wie es wohl Filmstudios machen, die einen Trailer online stellen, die haben halt das beste Quellmaterial



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Mit welcher Auflösung hast du das Video aufgenommen und umgewandelt, quantenslipstream?


 
Also, das Video wurde mit Fraps aufgenommen, 1680x1050, was die native Auflösung meines Monitors entspricht.
Dann umgewandelt, mit den Einstellungen von dir.
Und bei youtube hochgeladen.
Das Video wurde weder bearbeitet noch sonst irgendwie verändert.

Bei meinem System habe ich maximal 33-40% Prozessorauslastung.

Kannst du mir noch mal deine Hardwaren nennen, die du dafür einsetzt, Wannseesprinter?



Fr3@k schrieb:


> hmm ist hd-ready nicht 13xx x 720? o.O


 
720p ist HD Ready
1080p ist Full HD


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> hmm ist hd-ready nicht 13xx x 720? o.O


HD-Ready ist meines Wissens ein Fakebegriff der TV-Hersteller.

Die HD-Spezifikation beinhaltet zwei Auflösungen, einmal 1280x720, das ist 720p bzw. 720i, und einmal 1920x1080, das ist 1080p bzw 1080i, auch genannt FullHD.

Wenn ein TV Full-HD nicht schafft, nennen die Hersteller es HD-Ready und wollen damit sagen, dass er zumindest irgendwie die 720p Auflösung bringt. ggf natürlich gestreckt und verzerrt. you get what ypu pay for. 

Hat hiermit aber wenig zu tun, Youtube nutzt halt 720p weil bei der 1080er Auflösung die Dateigrößen zu dick wären.
Wenn man etwas mit mehr als 1280x720 hochläd, wird Youtube das Video recodieren und die Auflösung dabei anpassen, nehme ich an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2009)

ja wieso 1280x720?  

1333 (oder so ähnlich) x 720 ist doch die auflösung. Hab noch kein HD-Ready Gerät mit 1280x720 gesehen, das ist ja dann garkein 16:9 mehr. 1920x1080 = Full-HD (16:9) 

Oder versteh ich was falsch?


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 1333 (oder so ähnlich) x 720 ist doch die auflösung. Hab noch kein HD-Ready Gerät mit 1280x720 gesehen, *das ist ja dann garkein 16:9* mehr. 1920x1080 = Full-HD (16:9)


Teil doch mal 1280 durch 80, und dann 720 durch 80. So ein wenig Mathe zwischendurch schadet nicht. 

1280x720 ist die genormte Auflösung 720p. Das ist die kleinere HD-Auflösung.
Dann gibt es noch 1920x1080, das ist 1080p, die größere HD-auflösung. Wenn ein Gerät die 1920x1080 schafft, spricht man von Full-HD.
Ein Gerät mit weniger Auflösung wird vom Hersteller dann mit HD-Ready betitelt, das soll den Kunden wohl verwirren und zum Kauf motivieren. HD-Ready bedeutet aber meines Wissens lediglich, dass das Gerät zumindest 720p darstellen kann. Meist ist es dann eine krumme Auflösung. ein 720p-Bild wird dann gestreckt, ein 1080p Bild wird gestaucht, damit es halt passt.

Nur ein Full-HD TV oder Monitor kann 1920x1080 komplett darstellen. Für 1280x720 gibt es meines Wissens nach kaum oder keine passenden Flachbildpanels, aber es gibt Beamer (also Projektoren), die diese Auflösung verwenden.

Das p bei 720p steht übrigens für progressive. i wäre interlaced
Nachlesen kann man das Ganze hier: High Definition Television ? Wikipedia

Um zum Thema Youtube zurückzukommen: Youtube bietet meines wissens nach als maximale Auflösung 1280x720 an. Läd man einen Film mit höherer auflösung hoch, wird Youtube den konvertieren und verkleinern.
Daher probiert bitte mal, ob die Bildqualität besser ist, wenn ihr euer Video beim Codieren mit H.264 gleich auf genau 1280x720 verkleinert.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wird mal ganz böse abseits des Themas gebrabbelt  :

Mit der Bezeichnung "HD Ready" haben die Hersteller nicht wirklich zur Aufklärung beigetragen. Sollte dies aber wirklich auf einem Fernseher stehen, kann das bedeuten, dass das Gerät eine Auflösung von *720p*rogressive (Vollbilder) oder/und *1080i*nterlaced (Halbbilder, "hochgerechnete" Auflösung). "Full HD" bedeutet, dass der Fernseher/Monitor eine Auflösung von bis zu 1080p unterstützt, was vorerst das Maß aller Dinge sein dürfte.

Was hat es mit den Halbbildern auf sich? Meine Fernseher hat (zum Beispiel) das "HD Ready"-Logo aufgeklebt bekommen. Bei genauerer Betrachtung des Handbuchs wird man fündig, dass das Gerät eine Darstellung von bis zu 1080i unterstützt. Den Unterschied zwischen 720 und 1080 merkt man zweifelsohne, nur beim Halb- und Vollbild ist das eine verzwickte Sache.

Ich merke es zum Beispiel, dass bei Spielen auf der Playstation 3 bei einer 1080i Darstellung die Texturen minimal flimmern; es stört mich nicht im Geringsten, nur ist es zu wahrzunehmen. Bei 1080p sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. Wohlgemerkt bei der PS3. Wie schaut die Welt bei HD-Medien ala Bluray aus?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du mir noch mal deine Hardwaren nennen, die du dafür einsetzt, Wannseesprinter?



Steht zwar auch in meinem schnuckeligen Profil, aber was soll's :

Q6600, 4 GiByte Ram, Win XP (32 Bit), Gigabyte P35-DS4, HD4850 512 MiByte und eine Hand voll Festplattenspeicher 

Das eine Video von dir kommt zumindest sehr gut gezeichnet rüber. Bei meinem tanzen die Pixelklötze teilweise echt übel im Video umher.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hat hiermit aber wenig zu tun, Youtube nutzt halt 720p weil bei der 1080er Auflösung die Dateigrößen zu dick wären.



...und die Datenleitungen für 1080p an manchen Flecken Deutschlands einfach viel zu dünn 

Zum Thema Rekodierung seitens YouTube:

Sobald ihr ein Video dort hochgeladen habt, wartet ihr in etwa maximal 10 Minuten, bis das Video in grütziger bescheidener Qualität anzusehen ist. Nach einer ganzen Weile könnt ihr euer Video auch in HD ansehen. Nur: Was ist bitte in der Zwischenzeit passiert, zwischen SD- und HD-Ausgabe? Klar, bei YT werden die Videos erstmal ordentlich durch Filter gejagt, aber sollte das nicht bei solch einem Rechenzentrum ein Klacks sein? Auch sollte die Filterung ja schon beim Vorgang für die SD-Auflösung erledigt sein.

Deswegen bin ich da recht stutzig, dass ein Programm das Video checkt, sagt, dass die Codecs für Audio und Video passen, die Auflösung und Bitrate irgendwie utopisch wirkt und dieses feine Programm das noch vorher in HD vorliegende Video erstmal malträtiert.


----------



## Bond2602 (14. Juli 2009)

Fragt mich nicht wie, aber das ist eindeutig mehr als 1280x720 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H7QOdvxWAac&hl=de&fs=1&fmt=22"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H7QOdvxWAac&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>

Bitte einmal auf HD klicken, anders habe ich es leider nicht einbetten können.

Woran kann das liegen, das hier eine höhere Auflösung vorliegen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich merke es zum Beispiel, dass bei Spielen auf der Playstation 3 bei einer 1080i Darstellung die Texturen minimal flimmern; es stört mich nicht im Geringsten, nur ist es zu wahrzunehmen. Bei 1080p sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. Wohlgemerkt bei der PS3. Wie schaut die Welt bei HD-Medien ala Bluray aus?


 
Ich kann bestätigen, dass eine Blue Ray schon sehr lecker aussieht in Full HD (mit einem entsprechendem Fernseher versteht sich). Aber es gibt auch genug 720p Blue Rays (gerade Fernsehserien oder ältere Filme). Da kommt es dann auf den Fernseher an, ob er das gut rüberkriegt.
Bei meinem LG sieht es super aus, Fernsehserien in 720p sehen genauso gut aus wie Full HD Filme.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Steht zwar auch in meinem schnuckeligen Profil, aber was soll's :


 
In Profile gucke ich sehr selten bis nie rein. 



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Q6600, 4 GiByte Ram, Win XP (32 Bit), Gigabyte P35-DS4, HD4850 512 MiByte und eine Hand voll Festplattenspeicher


 
Hmm, mein Sys steht in meiner Sig.
Obs am AMD liegt?  



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das eine Video von dir kommt zumindest sehr gut gezeichnet rüber. Bei meinem tanzen die Pixelklötze teilweise echt übel im Video umher.


 
Dein Video sieht schon schlechter aus, sieht man deutlich (sorry, aber du sieht es ja auch ).
Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, warum meins jetzt besser ist, ich habe die gleichen Settings beim Programm wie du.
Mit welcher Auflösung hast du das Video aufgenommen (Quellmaterial) und hast du auch Fraps benutzt?



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rekodierung seitens YouTube:
> 
> Sobald ihr ein Video dort hochgeladen habt, wartet ihr in etwa maximal 10 Minuten, bis das Video in grütziger bescheidener Qualität anzusehen ist. Nach einer ganzen Weile könnt ihr euer Video auch in HD ansehen. Nur: Was ist bitte in der Zwischenzeit passiert, zwischen SD- und HD-Ausgabe? Klar, bei YT werden die Videos erstmal ordentlich durch Filter gejagt, aber sollte das nicht bei solch einem Rechenzentrum ein Klacks sein? Auch sollte die Filterung ja schon beim Vorgang für die SD-Auflösung erledigt sein.
> 
> Deswegen bin ich da recht stutzig, dass ein Programm das Video checkt, sagt, dass die Codecs für Audio und Video passen, die Auflösung und Bitrate irgendwie utopisch wirkt und dieses feine Programm das noch vorher in HD vorliegende Video erstmal malträtiert.


 
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, in normaler Quali ist es recht schnell verfügbar, aber als HD dauert es lange, das erste Fuel Video von mir (das du genommen hast) war erst nach über 35 Minuten als HD zu sehen (hatte minütlich nachgeguckt ).
Normaler Weise würde ich annehmen, da das Material ja schon richtig vorliegt, dass der Youtube Server es gleich reinnimmt, aber irgendwas doktoren sie da noch rum.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Juli 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Fragt mich nicht wie, aber das ist eindeutig mehr als 1280x720


Laut Downloadskript ist es genau 1280x720, wenn du auf HD klickst. wie gesagt, mehr auflösung lässt Youtube nicht zu, alles was drüber geht wird verkleinert, bevor es auf youtube erscheint.
Siehe Screenshot im Anhang, da siehst du links die bestmögliche Qualität und Auflösung, die der Youtube-Server anbietet.

Die Quali ist auch nicht so toll, ich hatte Blockartefakte im Vollbild bei einigen Szenen im Hintergrund. Das war bei dem Ice Age 3 Trailer nicht.


----------



## Bond2602 (15. Juli 2009)

Das kann ich mir so schlecht vorstelen, da es bei fullscreen noch scharf aussieht, und ich bin da sehr pingelich, was sowas angeht, ich versteh es nicht . (22" Moni, übliche auflösung, 1680x1050)


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Juli 2009)

Auf YouTube High Definition gibts nochmal einen kurzen englischen Guide für HD videos bei Youtube. Dort finden sich auch die Empfehlungen, die youtube wohl für HD-Videos heraus gegeben hat:



> Compressing YouTube HD videos
> What format do I need to encode my videos with?
> For the highest quality, YouTube now recommends these setting for your video:
> 
> ...



Die Parameter wären dann angeblich optimal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

Um nochmal kurz auf die BluRays abzudriften, Quanti sagte es gibt 720p-BR`s ?! 

Steht das dann wenigstens oben? Weil 1080p sieht schon geiler aus, und ich will kein Rotz kaufn    (hab ich noch nie gesehen beim BluRay kauf)  


Sry für "halbes" OT


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Juli 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Woran kann das liegen, das hier eine höhere Auflösung vorliegen kann



Und wenn, dein Freund YouTube setzt sich gemütlich auf die große Auflösung und presst sie runter 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann bestätigen, dass eine Blue Ray schon sehr lecker aussieht in Full HD (mit einem entsprechendem Fernseher versteht sich).



Die Referenz dafür wäre ja Wall-E oder Ratatouille. Knackscharfes Bild und ein wunderbar glasklarer Ton.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Obs am AMD liegt?



Meinst du?  Ich denke, dass das 'ne Einstellungssache bei Super ist. Obwohl: Hattest du nicht die gleichen Einstellungen vorgenommen?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein Video sieht schon schlechter aus, sieht man deutlich (sorry, aber du sieht es ja auch ).



Der Kern im Problem wäre, dass ich für dieses Beispielvideo auf 1280x720 (auch im Spiel) geschraubt wurde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit welcher Auflösung hast du das Video aufgenommen (Quellmaterial) und hast du auch Fraps benutzt?



Im Spiel 1280x720 und bei Fraps auch die volle Auflösung aufgenommen bei 30 Bildern/Sekunde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Normaler Weise würde ich annehmen, da das Material ja schon richtig vorliegt, dass der Youtube Server es gleich reinnimmt, aber irgendwas doktoren sie da noch rum.



Das Gefühl habe ich aber auch, dass irgendwelche Experimente mit den Videos gemacht werden.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die Quali ist auch nicht so toll, ich hatte Blockartefakte im Vollbild bei einigen Szenen im Hintergrund. Das war bei dem Ice Age 3 Trailer nicht.



Jo, Blockartefakte sind zu erkennen, aber ich wäre schon mit solch einer Qualität äußerst zufrieden  Die Blöcke habe ich nach dem Umwandeln meiner Gothic 3-Videos zum Beispiel auch nur sehr leicht und kaum zu erkennen. Sobald die Videos aber bei YT aufm Server liegen, frag nicht nach Sonnenschein 

Wie allerdings der Trailer von Ice Age 3 den Vorteil genießen konnte, in einer so dermaßen dicken Qualität einen Platz bei YouTube einzunehmen, ich weiß es nicht...



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Um nochmal kurz auf die BluRays abzudriften, Quanti sagte es gibt 720p-BR`s ?!
> 
> Steht das dann wenigstens oben? Weil 1080p sieht schon geiler aus, und ich will kein Rotz kaufn    (hab ich noch nie gesehen beim BluRay kauf)



Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann gibt es Blurays von älteren Serien z.B., die auf 720p hochskaliert werden. Welche maximale Auflösung jedoch vorliegt, steht meines Erachtens nach bisher nicht auf den Hüllen, oder durfte jemand schon Zeuge davon sein, dass es doch auf den Hüllen oder wenigstens den Scheiben aufgedruckt wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Um nochmal kurz auf die BluRays abzudriften, Quanti sagte es gibt 720p-BR`s ?!
> 
> Steht das dann wenigstens oben? Weil 1080p sieht schon geiler aus, und ich will kein Rotz kaufn  (hab ich noch nie gesehen beim BluRay kauf)
> 
> ...


 
Also, bei den Fernsehserien steht das schon drauf, müsste aber auch für Filme gelten, hab bloß gerade keinen alten liegen. 



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Meinst du?  Ich denke, dass das 'ne Einstellungssache bei Super ist. Obwohl: Hattest du nicht die gleichen Einstellungen vorgenommen?


 
Genau, ich habe die Entstellung genommen, die du im ersten Post reingestellt hast.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Jo, Blockartefakte sind zu erkennen, aber ich wäre schon mit solch einer Qualität äußerst zufrieden  Die Blöcke habe ich nach dem Umwandeln meiner Gothic 3-Videos zum Beispiel auch nur sehr leicht und kaum zu erkennen. Sobald die Videos aber bei YT aufm Server liegen, frag nicht nach Sonnenschein


 
Ich habe noch mal verglichen und meine Videos, die noch auf der Platte sind, sehen auch einen Tick besser aus als die Teile, die jetzt von mir bei Youtube drauf sind.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wie allerdings der Trailer von Ice Age 3 den Vorteil genießen konnte, in einer so dermaßen dicken Qualität einen Platz bei YouTube einzunehmen, ich weiß es nicht...


 
Ich denke mal, dass die Verleihfirmen da schon ein paar Dollar an Google fließen lassen. 



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann gibt es Blurays von älteren Serien z.B., die auf 720p hochskaliert werden. Welche maximale Auflösung jedoch vorliegt, steht meines Erachtens nach bisher nicht auf den Hüllen, oder durfte jemand schon Zeuge davon sein, dass es doch auf den Hüllen oder wenigstens den Scheiben aufgedruckt wird?


 
Jep, ich habe schon Fernsehserien hier, da steht dann 720p statt 1080p drauf.


----------



## midnight (15. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass YT für die Trailer einfach mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellt. Vmtl kriegt YT dafür dann auch einen Oboblus 

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

ahh hab grad mal auf meine BR geguckt, da steht tatsächlich ganz ganz klein auf der Rückseite "Bild: 1080p High Definition"


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, ich habe schon Fernsehserien hier, da steht dann 720p statt 1080p drauf.





Fr3@k schrieb:


> ahh hab grad mal auf meine BR geguckt, da steht tatsächlich ganz ganz klein auf der Rückseite "Bild: 1080p High Definition"



Fantastisch! Ich bin erfreut, dass es immer mehr gepflegt wird, auch für manchen nicht so wichtige Daten auf die Hülle der Bluray zu drucken.

Hat denn jemand eine Idee, welche süßen Präsente man bekommt, wenn ich mich zum Bleifisch als "Producer" ich nicht als Privatperson bei YouTube anmelde?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Fantastisch! Ich bin erfreut, dass es immer mehr gepflegt wird, auch für manchen nicht so wichtige Daten auf die Hülle der Bluray zu drucken.
> 
> Hat denn jemand eine Idee, welche süßen Präsente man bekommt, wenn ich mich zum Bleifisch als "Producer" ich nicht als Privatperson bei YouTube anmelde?



ka, bei seiten wie myspace kannste dich ja auch als musiker anmelden, dann kannst du auch musik hochladen ^^ 

bei youtube haste dann sicher auch vorteile, allerdings keine ahnung in wie fern das überprüft wird, oder ob du sogar was bezahlen darfst


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand eine Idee, welche süßen Präsente man bekommt, wenn ich mich zum Bleifisch als "Producer" ich nicht als Privatperson bei YouTube anmelde?


 
Du kannst dir ja mal diesen Beitrag angucken, vielleicht hilft das...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytlpWopp-y4


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

So, ich hab mal ein neues Video online gebracht.
Einstellungen bei Super wie im Startpost.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbeEfpTVzj8


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. November 2009)

Hey, du hast aber irgendwo geschummelt!  Die Qualität ist an manchen Ecken um weiten besser, als die von meinen Gothic 3-Videos. Will sagen: Ich bin baff.


----------



## johnnyGT (3. November 2009)

@ quanti , du spielst das Spiel doch nicht mit dem System in deiner Signatur , oder?


----------

